# Photo Tile Pendant for your clients.......



## Amber122473 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello to all of you talented photographers out there-  I would like to introduce myself to you and my business: Amber Fay Designs. I offer handmade photo tile jewelry. I use the highest quality materials such as sterling silver, Swarovski crystals & semi-precious gemstones.. My pendants are sealed with a protective finish making them waterproof and durable .  My turn around time is 2-3 weeks but sometime it can be a lot sooner.  If you interested, please email me for a current price list for photographers as well as some pictures/examples - amberfay@adelphia.net I do have one up on my website though the picture used, was over 20 yrs old so its a bit faded. It can be viewed at: www.amberfay.etsy.com Photo jewelry is a fun and effective way to promote your business! Adorn you neck with the one you love.......  I look forward to working with you and your beautiful photos you have taken the time to create.....  Regards,  Amber Fay   Amber Fay Designs www.amberfay.etsy.com


----------

